

Why Techmeme should support the new - jasonmcalacanis
https://plus.google.com/103716847685048716973/posts/Kj3PArwcVrM

======
slouch
Well, something has to fill that giant hole on Techmeme that I now notice. The
mobile site <http://techmeme.com/m/> doesn't have room for the sidebar.

